
Show HN: PyRanges, Performant Pythonic GenomicRanges (Bioinformatics) - endrebak85
https://github.com/biocore-ntnu/pyranges
======
endrebak85
Dunno if there are enough genome hackers here to care, but I have been longing
for something like this my whole bioinformatics career.

Criticism even more appreciated than praise :)

Preprint:
[https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/609396v1](https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/609396v1)

